# False Unicorn Root and Acupunture



## Gojenta (Nov 25, 2013)

Dear all,

Good day.

I will start an In Vitro treatment in May. Really scared because the medicines I got did not work. I have heard that acupuncture and False Unicorn Root can help when the woman does not ovulate. I am not sure about this, do you have some experience?

My follicles did not grow over 12 mm and I do not know what I can do to boost the growth. I have been trying to find previous post but I can't get a thread dedicate to it. Can you help me to find the thread or comment about natural ways to help this. We are pretty worry I am almost 37 years old and my husband is the same age.


----------

